# Who's from Lincolnshire?



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

I've seen there seems to be quite a few people on here that seem to have Lincolnshire as their location. So apart from the usual suspects, who's from Lincolnshire?

Come on don't be shy


----------



## mittya (Nov 24, 2003)

do us ex-Humbersiders up by the river count as Lincolnshire-ites?


----------



## happy days (Apr 3, 2004)

just relocated from sussex to lincs

staying with family in louth area,soon be moving into our new house in

grantham.

are there any regular meets in lincs ?

8) happy days 8)


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

ColwynC's the Lincs rep. He lives in Sleaford, and we had a realy good day at Belton Woods the other month. I think Colwyn'c trying to get a monthly meet sorted. So see you about HD.

Ben


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

Hi Happy Days

Ben is right. I am the Lincs rep. We have had a meet at Belton just outside Grantham, and Wax Wizard day in Lincoln, a run to Norfolk thanks to Ben, and also a run around Belvoir. There seems to be quite a few of us about so it is a fairly active area as far as events go. Looking at a Chips Away day, but also need to organise an evening meet at a pub somewhere soon. Just been a bit busy for the last 2 weeks so not had a real chance to think about it...Ideas anyone for early next week?


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

I'm trying to track down the Black TT, I see and wave/flash at on the way to work.

Colwyn, what about a little pub between Sleaford and Grantham. The Houblon Inn at Oasby where I play crickets very nice. Or the pub at Willsford (sp?). Not that I'm an expert or anything


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm from Mansfield, Notts not a million miles away from you fen dwellers.


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

racer said:


> I'm from Mansfield, Notts not a million miles away from you fen dwellers.


My condolences :wink:

Might you be making a trip over to a Lincolnshire TT meet ?


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

XXMetal said:


> Might you be making a trip over to a Lincolnshire TT meet ?


As long as you don't plan any trips to Skeg.......... [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Maybe we could have a meet around Newark. That's about half way. Thinking about it what about Caunton Beck, good food, nice car park. Roughly half way.

What do you think Racer?


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

I don't normally venture further east than the A614 but I could make an exception if TT's are involved.


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

racer said:


> I don't normally venture further east than the A614 but I could make an exception if TT's are involved.


Don't mind heading further inland. If we head further south we could meet up with ColDiTT. Maybe more towards Nottingham. Do you now and where round there?


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

There are some pubs near Gunthorpe Bridge that could be ideal as it is on the East side of Nottm with good links to the A46 and A52. I don't know what the pubs are like personally but The Unicorn is q. popular IIRC.

http://www.nottspubs.co.uk/pubs/gunthorpepubs.html
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

racer said:


> There are some pubs near Gunthorpe Bridge that could be ideal as it is on the East side of Nottm with good links to the A46 and A52. I don't know what the pubs are like personally but The Unicorn is q. popular IIRC.
> 
> http://www.nottspubs.co.uk/pubs/gunthorpepubs.html
> [smiley=cheers.gif]


Gunthorpe Bridge is near Lowdham where I go in the winter for the TVRCC meets. Thats only about 1/2 hour away so I'm well up for that. If we arange a date and then put it up on the events board.

Racer it looks like your on :wink: [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

What is the general consensus, evenings or weekends? :?:


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

racer said:


> What is the general consensus, evenings or weekends? :?:


I can do most nights other than Thursdays at the moment. Saturdays are Ok as well, but I'm playing cricket most Sundays now. So I'm fairly flexable.


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

XXMetal said:


> racer said:
> 
> 
> > What is the general consensus, evenings or weekends? :?:
> ...


I can't do Wednesday and Thursday nights and the upcoming Bank Hoilday weekend. Apart from that i can make myself free the rest of the time.  
Anybody else up for it? :?:


----------



## ColwynC (Sep 8, 2003)

Of course....but cannot do Bank Holiay. Most other nights except Tuesday are OK.


----------

